# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужна внешняя печатная форма транспортная накладной от 30.12.2011 №1208 для Бух 4.5

## ВашеВысочество

День добрый.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет" редакция 4.5, релиз 538. Нужна внешняя печатная форма приложения №4 к правилам перевозок грузов автомобильным транспортом в ред. постановления правительства от 30.12.2011 № 1208 для 1с 7.7. Поделитесь, плиз, у кого есть.
Заранее спасибо.

----------

Камри (27.03.2013)

----------


## ВашеВысочество

печатная форма нашлась. пишите письма, кому надо

----------

Via_06 (21.08.2012)

----------


## observer_line

Очень надо! observer_line@inbox.ru
СПАСИБО!

----------


## user604

Понадобилась user604@yandex.ru

----------


## tarak

очень нужна!!! 43admin@mail.ru .спасибо!

----------


## leff67

Нужна тоже! leff67@cn.ru . Спасибо!

----------


## kirilka80

Буду благодарен если пришлёте! kirill@liber.udm.net

----------


## trade85

trade@email.ru

----------


## black_hellen

и мне очень нужно! black_hellen@mail.ru

----------


## zas2004

и мне плиз zas2004@mail.ru

----------


## ivan270605

и мне дайте жизни 302603057@qip.ru

----------


## Via_06

Пожалуйста, если не сложно eg2007@mail.ru
Спасибо)

----------


## Мараморочка

Буду премного благодарна eseneevasveta@yandex.ru

----------


## alexmargo

Очень нужна, заранее благодарна alexmargo663@yandex.ru

----------


## Марад

Мне тоже 3093093@gmail.com, спасибо

----------


## scalex

С Уважением и заранее благодарю scalex@mail.ru

----------


## tigerrawr

и мне нужна! tigerrawr@yandex.ru

----------


## Марад

> печатная форма нашлась. пишите письма, кому надо


пришлите пожалуйста очень нужно 
3093093@gmail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Lefort

Да всем нужно, давайте выложим. L-mobile@bk.ru

----------


## klitvina

И мне пожалуйста klitvina63@yandex.ru

----------


## ppskala1

пожалуйста пожалуйста пожалуйста ppskala1@rambler.ru

----------


## GerrMess

Добрый день.
Отправьте пожалуйста и на mander@ya.ru

----------


## slava_r

Добрый день.
Отправьте пожалуйста на slava_r84@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tdk1975

Добрый день.
Отправьте и мне,пожалуйста, на coldun73@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## udmucs

> печатная форма нашлась. пишите письма, кому надо


Понадобилась внешняя печатная форма транспортная накладной от 30.12.2011 №1208 для Бух 4.5.
allbertne@ya.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ispolin

и нам если можно kvank.sakha@mail.ru

----------


## klitvina

Ну и мне конечно! Пожалуйста! klitvina63@yandex.ru

----------


## dj-eva

и мне тоже пожалуйста dj-eva@yandex.ru

----------


## ВашеВысочество

извините, конечно. но очень давно сюда не заходил, т.к. не мог подобрать пароль. всем, кто писал в личку (которая дублируется на почту), я отвечал по мере просмотра почты (~1 раз в неделю). сейчас глянул ветку и увидел - сколько народу не получило печатную форму или продолжало поиск в других местах. Если кто-то еще в поиске - обращайтесь на мыло. не известно, когда еще на форум загляну.

----------


## ВашеВысочество

> извините, конечно. но очень давно сюда не заходил, т.к. не мог подобрать пароль. всем, кто писал в личку (которая дублируется на почту), я отвечал по мере просмотра почты (~1 раз в неделю). сейчас глянул ветку и увидел - сколько народу не получило печатную форму или продолжало поиск в других местах. Если кто-то еще в поиске - обращайтесь на мыло. не известно, когда еще на форум загляну.


ошибся..обращайтесь в личку, а я на почту получу..

----------

